
CNN buys Casey Neistat’s Beme app, brings the YouTuber in-house - eknight15
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/28/cnn-buys-casey-neistats-beme-app-brings-the-youtuber-in-house/
======
pawadu
Never heard of this app, yet...

 _> Something else Neistat authentically shared onstage was Beme’s raise and
burn rate — $6.6 million in funding, with a burn rate of $180,000 per month_

guess I am in the wrong business...

------
rubicon33
No surprise really. Beme failed to be a revenue generating business; maybe it
was never intended to be. It barely even succeeded at being what it was - a
video sharing social network. The only out for Beme was to sell. What
continues to surprise me, is how willing some companies are to buy garbage
apps.

------
roflchoppa
Yeah I was wondering what he was going to do with the company, it seems to be
popular between the current middle school -> high school age group.

I'm not sure how CNN is going to be able to utilize it.

~~~
freddyc
I guess CNN is backing on his current fanbase (mainly teens) staying loyal to
him as they graduate from HS and move to college. CNN knows that demographic
likely won't have a cable subscription, so this feels like an alternative
platform to capture that audience or at least try to. Time will tell if it's a
successful strategy.

We'll likely never find out the terms, but I doubt anyone made money out of
this deal with the exception possibly of Casey via his new contract with CNN.
With over $6m raised, best-case scenario is the investors were made good and
the employees walked away with greater long-term certainty and a stable
paycheck.

